# Did you say "angles"



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

It took a banjo and a divorce for me to get the money to buy auto tools.

Since hand running angles are fully 1/2 the time spent on slick fill,,I went with the angleheads. When you use angleheads,,, doing corners and angles take less time than spotting nails.

Lets look at costs here,,,, a brickmason has to buy a bobcat,truck,and trailor,,,,,just to get his mud and bricks to his masons. THINK BOUT THAT,,, we are talking a few hundred bucks compared to many thousands!!!.

Funny to me, that many drywallers will go in debt for a 20,000 truck, but cannot bring themselves to spend 1,000 or so for angles.



I'm done preaching now,,,,,, I'll go to my room:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> It took a banjo and a divorce for me to get the money to buy auto tools.
> 
> Since hand running angles are fully 1/2 the time spent on slick fill,,I went with the angleheads. When you use angleheads,,, doing corners and angles take less time than spotting nails.
> 
> ...


 

I know what ya mean,,,, most guys spend more for an engagement ring and a wedding band,,,,for a women thats gonna leave em in a few years, than they will spend on tools to make a living with


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I just handed the whif a hand full of bens from a repair job I did this weekend.....It was a hard thing to do...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know what ya mean,,,, most guys spend more for an engagement ring and a wedding band,,,,for a women thats gonna leave em in a few years, than they will spend on tools to make a living with


Good to see you back Capt :thumbsup:, 
Just be careful how strong you make that brew of yours.....we wouldn't want you to start talking to yourself on DWT :whistling2:


----------

